# Superworms vs. Mealworms @ Petco



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

So today i was at Petco and bought a Temperature Gauge, and was looking at worms both Superworms and Mealworms both a Timberline product. What should i get superworm or mealworm? they also had nightcrawlers and caliworm. 

Also the girl told me to the get thermometer gauge (with dial not digital) so i did. will this work as well? If not please somebody tell me. 

Sorry i put that question here, I didn't feel like posting again (might be considered spamming to some)


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

hedgehogs4ever said:


> So today i was at Petco and bought a Temperature Gauge, and was looking at worms both Superworms and Mealworms both a Timberline product. What should i get superworm or mealworm? they also had nightcrawlers and caliworm.


 Superworms have been known to bight the inside of hedgehog's mouths/throats & cause serious infection or worse. If given, you need to first cut the superworms' heads off. IMO regular mealworms are preffered.



hedgehogs4ever said:


> Also the girl told me to the get thermometer gauge (with dial not digital) so i did. will this work as well? If not please somebody tell me.


 do you mean thermometer or thermostate? a digital thermometer is preffered (IMO) to know the exact temperature. A dial thermostate is fine when paired with the digital thermometer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

its a thermestate gauge for aquariums. I am sooo mad that the lady told me to get it. 
but i can bring it back which is a waste of my time.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

do you mean a thermostate gage for controlling a heat source, say a CHE? perhaps you can put a link to what you purchased? if you have a source of heat (recommended to keep the cage warm) you will need a thermostate otherwise the cage will continue to get warmer & warmer & overheat your hedgie. A thermostate is important to have to turn the heat on and off to keep it in the ideal termperature range. As I said, the dial is alright, when paired with a digital thermostate. Also depending on your location (for example Canada) a dial thermostate is the only version available (to my knowledge, due to licensing).

Also as for being 'mad at the shop lady' most petstores and workers are not well informed on hedgehog needs. I would recommend doing online research and general reading on literature available online to find preferred practices


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.petco.com/product/9425/PETCO ... SiteSearch


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

As long as the insects are dead (freeze dried/canned, as I'm assuming the ones you saw were) it doesn't matter which you offer.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

hedgehogs4ever said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/9425/PETCO-Reptile-Habitat-Thermometer-Gauge.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


That's a thermomoter - tells the termperature. A thermostate regulates the temperature. It is large & clear so can be used. I think some people do use the 'mercury' thermostats on here as well. Readings may not be as precise though. As long as you are able to monitor the temperature in the mid ideal range you 'should' be fine.

There's a great thread on here, I think entitled "Heating your hedgie cage simplified" that you should take a look at.


----------

